

Let's Build a New Borough - smacktoward
http://www.theawl.com/2015/08/lets-build-a-borough

======
Raurin
Well, I'm not a New Yorker, and I don't know if I ever will be, but I'm a big
fan of national projects. Bridges, high-speed rail, moon/mars projects,
artificial islands!

Yeah, it makes some people a lot of money, but it also makes a lot of jobs and
maintains the idea that America is a country of people who build great things.
I'd gladly see some money diverted into these sorts of projects.

